# Java Ferns and Amazon Swords



## someguy9812 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello, 

I have a couple questions. I know java fern does not like to be rooted in the substrate. My question is, does it have to be tied to anything, or can i just tuck it in between other plants as long as it is not moving about? Or do i need to tie it to a rock and have it anchored for it to do best?

Second. I have very hard water 180 GH.... Can i get Echinodorus Amazonicusi (sword) to grow in it. I Read that it does not do well in hard water.... Is it possible? If not what are cheaper ways or makin my water softer?

Thanks


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, Java ferns just need SOMETHING their roots can grab onto, and even just letting the roots latch onto substrate is fine (just don't bury the green rhizome part). I suspect if you tuck them into plants and they don't have anything else to hold, they'll end up trying to fasten themselves to the other plants, which probably won't be good for those plants... though i've never tried that to know for sure.

Most sword seem to do pretty well in my water, which is hard well water. Amazon swords are pretty hardy and I don't think you should have any issues with them unless your hardness is off the charts. Just make sure to give them plenty of nutrients; root tabs are a quick and easy way to accomplish this with swords.


----------



## blackandyellow (Jul 1, 2009)

Following on the planting of java ferns. I bought two ferns when I started the tank and not knowing how to plant them I just left them in the pots and dug them in the substrate. A friend told me they shouldn´t stay like that, he recommended me taking the pots out and tying them to a piece of driftwood. 

Can you please help me out on how to do this correctly, I don´t want to harm the ferns and they look really nice...

Thanks


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I used to have an Amazon Sword that took up half of a 20 long. It was growing in the liquid rock I call water:

gH: 360ppm
kH: 280ppm (according to the city's last water eval)

As for the Java ferns, you can tie them to driftwood, rocks, whatever, just as long as the rhizome is in open water. You can use thread, rubber bands or zip ties to keep them in place as they root themselves.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

And you can use super glue as well. Works wonders for java ferns.


----------

